# أنواع اللحام



## م0 عادل هاشم (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أريد أن أسأل عن الفرق بين أنواع اللحام المختلفة( قوس كهربى و أكسجين و أرجون و ............... )
ومتى يستخدم كل نوع منهم ومع أى مواد

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kh_fathy (18 أبريل 2009)

thank u more thank u


----------



## kh_fathy (18 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع هايل محتاجة جدا جداااااااااا


----------



## أكرم لبنان (19 أبريل 2009)

Argon Welding is used to weld SS (stainless steel)or for black steel pipes with diameters less than 2.1/2" and the welding called _GTAW (gas tungestun arc welding) or TIG welding _and youu can use it for 
bigger sizes of black steel but expensive
_SMAW (shielded metal arc welding) _is used for black steel pipe
position of welding is important 1G, 2G, 5G, 6G
BRAZING is for copper and you have three positions Vertival up flow, vertical down flow and horizontal flow
and there are other types need books for explanation but these are the mainly used these day 
also you can mix two types of welding together such as the root pass is GTAW and the hot and fill pass is SMAW


----------



## حسام_اوزو (19 أبريل 2009)

اخى الكريم قمت بتصوير جزء كبير من كتاب عندى فيه معظلم اللى حضرتك طالبه 
و اتمنى ان اكون افدتك
فقط ادخل على الفولدر و اعمل 
arrange by name 
لتحصل على الترتيب الصحيح للصور 
الرابط http://www.4shared.com/file/100238838/27a7cd2e/Welding.html


----------



## حسام_اوزو (19 أبريل 2009)

م0 عادل هاشم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أريد أن أسأل عن الفرق بين أنواع اللحام المختلفة( قوس كهربى و أكسجين و أرجون و ............... )
> ومتى يستخدم كل نوع منهم ومع أى مواد
> ...


http://www.4shared.com/file/100238838/27a7cd2e/Welding.html


----------



## abdo1968 (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الجهود


----------



## Ahmohiy (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووورين على هذا المجهود


----------



## walid_111 (23 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية بس وين انواع اللحام مو ظاهرة


----------



## سلاسه (26 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه ومن تظرين المزيد لو بستطاعتك تحصل على افلام من مصانع ارجوك هات بس تكون من مصانع اجنبيه مثل اليابان والمانيا والمملكه المتحده


----------



## لميس س (29 مايو 2010)

السلا م عليكم
ااات


----------



## SADEN (30 مايو 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككور يعطيك العافية


----------



## KSA_ENG (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا وللأما م ياعرب


----------



## egyman110 (11 يوليو 2010)

thank you for all:75:


----------



## محمود مندو (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (17 يوليو 2010)




----------



## mr ali ali (19 يوليو 2010)

الله الله كم أنا ممنون منكم


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## Ayman_cordesa (6 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن اتعرف علي انواع اللحام الالمونيوم والماكينة المناسبة لها


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اللحام الألومينيوم هونفس لحام الكهرباء ونفس انواع ماكينات اللحام العاديه لكن الأختلاتف فى سلك اللحام حيث انه سلك لحام الومينيوم


----------



## said_mahm (4 أكتوبر 2010)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## عمدة الشويخ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ibrahim eltair (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعينك اخويا ... بس فين الموضوع


----------



## marowan (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي جزاك الله خيراد


----------



## moh_farag90 (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## حاتم 763 (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (23 يوليو 2011)

حسام_اوزو قال:


> اخى الكريم قمت بتصوير جزء كبير من كتاب عندى فيه معظلم اللى حضرتك طالبه
> و اتمنى ان اكون افدتك
> فقط ادخل على الفولدر و اعمل
> arrange by name
> ...


شكرا لمجهودك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.mostafa.hamed (5 مارس 2012)

*شكرا لمجهودك و جزاك الله خيرا*


----------

